# Petco Coupons. $5 off $25, $10 off $50.



## XyKo (Jan 17, 2009)

Used this last week to pick up a bag of Wellness Super5Mix for my cockapoo.
Enjoy and you're welcome.

Expired 6/14/09.

http://www.petco.com/Content/EmptyContent.aspx?PC=may09disp


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

Ooh thanks for that! I'm headed to petco tomorrow


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Hmmm could have used those last week when I got my new fish lol...though not sure I would have happened to bring it along anyway considering I was out of town and happened across a PetCo...

Thanks


----------



## Pepper (Jan 27, 2008)

Awesome thanks!!!


----------



## PureMutt (Feb 6, 2009)

Can't use it unless you have BOTH coupon and P.A.L.S. card with you.


----------

